
Association of Cardiorespiratory Fitness with Long-Term Mortality - helloworld
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2707428
======
fisherjeff
From the abstract:

“The increase in all-cause mortality associated with reduced cardiorespiratory
fitness ... was comparable to or greater than traditional clinical risk
factors (coronary artery disease; smoking; diabetes).”

